# Efecto bucle



## maritag

Olá pessoal,
Necessito de uma ajuda: traduzo um texto do espanhol e não sei o que é a expressão " efecto bucle". Qual seria em português a melhor tradução para tal expressão? 
Grata,
Maritag


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu encontrei uma única referência a "efeito bucle" em Português - http://www.google.com/search?q=%22efeito+bucle%22&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8

Talvez haja uma forma mais usada, contudo.


----------



## magdala

Hola Maritag!
Como no sé cuál es el contexto, me atrevería con una expresión muy utilizada y que se aplica en la generalidad de los casos:"efeito dominó".
Saludos


----------



## maritag

Olá caros Márcio e Magdala,
Agradeço-lhes a brevidade de suas respostas. Tentarei localizar no texto indicado por vc, Márcio, a referência. 
Qto à sugestão proposta por Magdala, também tinha me ocorrido, porém não creio que corresponda porque no tal "efecto bucle' há, me parece, algo que causa modificação entre os lementos envolvidos. Há alguma sutileza a mais que  encontramos no  efeito dominó. Continuo a pesquisa e volto a lhes agradecer mto. Se encontram algo mais...
Cordialmente,
Maritag


----------



## Vanda

Maritag, encontrei isto sobre efecto bucle:


> El otro nombre de la velocidad de inter.-relación es High Performance (alto rendimiento), porque a esta velocidad se produce lo que es llamado por el autor _*efecto* *bucle* que no es otra cosa que las entradas y salidas sucesivas que se realizan mientras la unidad vehicular se desplaza_.


 
Tem a ver com seu contexto?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Oi Marita, 
Achei "efeito onda", mas acho que está faltando uma dimensão. Também há o *Efeito espiral*, usado em páginas místicas, sociais (educação, crimes, ...) ou de programas gráficos. Não sei se ajuda.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Embora este tópico pareça acabado, como já tenho visto outras questões relativas a "bucle", gostava de indicar que essa palavra (que em castelhano se refere também aos caracóis dos cabelos), em termos de informática, comunicação etc. corresponderia com o inglês "loop" (laço) que não raro aparece utilizado em português sob a forma original. Verifica-se um "loop" quando uma sistema (p.e.: uma câmara de vídeo) recebe como entrada o seu próprio sinal ou informação de saída (p.e.: uma tela em que se vê a imagem que a própria câmara está a gravar). Daí que a forma mais correcta de traduzir seja "efeito de realimentação" ou "de retroalimentação" (existe também um termo inglês, largamente utilizado em espanhol e português: "feedback").


----------



## Juanitoc

Capitão Haddok...
No coincido contigo en este respecto. "Feedback" no es lo mismo que "loop".
El concepto en sistemas al menos no es ese.
Feedback es lo que llamamos retroalimentación (que no significa que nos "autoalimentamos", sino que la información se propaga hacia atrás, puede o no volver a pasar por el componente que lo produce -dependiendo del sistema-)
En cambio loop, es lo que llamamos bucle o ciclo (por ejemplo un bucle infinito es cuando en un programa se repite un conjunto de sentencias en forma infinita y no hay forma de romper esta iteración)
Sólo quería hacer esta distinción entre términos
Saludos
Juan


----------



## Tomby

Juanitoc said:


> ...//...es lo que llamamos bucle o ciclo (por ejemplo un bucle infinito es cuando en un programa se repite un conjunto de sentencias en forma infinita y no hay forma de romper esta iteración)
> Sólo quería hacer esta distinción entre términos
> Saludos
> Juan


Concordo com você. Quando comprei o meu primeiro computador no ano....1982, nessa altura estes aparelhos funcionavam de maneira diferente à actual, era preciso fazer uma pequena "programação" para eles funcionarem com os próprios programas do utente graças às linguagens "Código máquina" ou "Basic". Nesta linguagem existia o bucle "IF - THEN" no qual as operações se repetiam várias vezes de forma concêntrica até encontrar a sentença NEXT, que servia para seguir o processo do programa. 
Segundo este link [leia os parágrafos centrais, por favor], eu diria que em português o "_efecto bucle_" se chama "*efeito bucle*", mesmo que não tenho uma certeza total. 
Boa noite!


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Juanitoc said:


> Capitão Haddok...
> No coincido contigo en este respecto. "Feedback" no es lo mismo que "loop".
> El concepto en sistemas al menos no es ese.
> Feedback es lo que llamamos retroalimentación (que no significa que nos "autoalimentamos", sino que la información se propaga hacia atrás, puede o no volver a pasar por el componente que lo produce -dependiendo del sistema-)
> En cambio loop, es lo que llamamos bucle o ciclo (por ejemplo un bucle infinito es cuando en un programa se repite un conjunto de sentencias en forma infinita y no hay forma de romper esta iteración)
> Sólo quería hacer esta distinción entre términos
> Saludos
> Juan


 
No entiendo muy bien cual es la distinción que estableces. Yo no entiendo mucho de informática (mas que a nivel de usuario) aunque soy licenciado en CC. de la Información (Imagen). De todos modos, todos estos términos rebasan los límites de una u otra disciplina. Un "loop" es una pirueta aérea en que el avion asciende describiendo un círculo, para descender completándolo. Por analogia, pretende describir cualquier fenómeno que suponga um retroceso de la señal, con lo que sí equivaldria al "feedback". En los generadores de efectos especiales se denomina "loop" al efecto consistente en insertar la propia imagen en la propia imagen, produciendo una repetición en escala "ad infinitum". Creo que es apenas en programación computacional se llama "loop" a esa repetición de instrucciones. El concepto de "feedback" se aplica, además, a la teoría de la comunicación social. Por ejemplo, en un célebre asalto con rehenes a una sucursal bancaria en Barcelona, la policia empezó a barajar la hipótesis de que los asaltantes fuesen terroristas. Los medios de comunicación se hicieron eco. Los asaltantes, que tenian una radio y eran delicuentes comunes, utilizaron ese señuelo para intentar conseguir mejores condiciones de la policia. Entonces se habló de "feedback". La cinta de Mobius es un lazo, un bucle, y la señal que corriese por ella se "realimentaria". En Radio y Televisión, cuando el sonido de los altavoces de monitorado se cuela por el micrófono produciendo un eco retardado, se dice que "se realimentan". Talvez la diferencia entre "bucle" y "realimentación", en plan muy purista, radicaria en si existe superposición o no.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Tombatossals said:


> Concordo com você. Quando comprei o meu primeiro computador no ano....1982, nessa altura estes aparelhos funcionavam de maneira diferente à actual, era preciso fazer uma pequena "programação" para eles funcionarem com os próprios programas do utente graças às linguagens "Código máquina" ou "Basic". Nesta linguagem existia o bucle "IF - THEN" no qual as operações se repetiam várias vezes de forma concêntrica até encontrar a sentença NEXT, que servia para seguir o processo do programa.
> Segundo este link [leia os parágrafos centrais, por favor], eu diria que em português o "_efecto bucle_" se chama "*efeito bucle*", mesmo que não tenho uma certeza total.
> Boa noite!


 
Para as questões "informáticas" vê acima. Mas a palavra "bucle" não existe em português. Aparece em algum dicionário como "anel de cabelos" apenas, mas eu nunca li nem ouvi. Esse é problema da tradução do termo de espanhol para português. Como já lhe disse ao Juanitoc, estes termos ultrapassam o âmbito informático. Por exemplo, nos romances de ficção científica é bastante comum falar em "bucles temporales", nas versões castelhanas, quando uma personagem viaja para o passado e interage consigo própria. Na verdade não sei como se diz nas portuguesas (tenho lido mais ficção científica na primeira que na segunda língua). "Laço temporal" ou "Círculo temporal" parecem pouco expressivos. Se calhar só "realimentação temporal" daria conta, de forma tão descritiva como a castelhana, do fenómeno (pretenso fenómeno). O link de que falas remete para uma recensão, feita por uma autora espanhola, de um livro escrito por um autor espanhol assim mesmo, traduzida, acho que à pressa, para português. As únicas ocorrências de "efeito bucle" que podes encontrar em Google são precisamente as desta discussão. Um lindo exemplo de "loop", "laço", realimentação, ou como se queira chamar. De qualquer modo eu gostava de conhecer outras possibiliades. Só me ocorrem estas, mas se calhar há. Era interessante procurar algum romance de viagens temporais em inglês e pesquisar quais as traduções espanhola e portuguesa do termo. Aproveito para parabenizar-te pelo teu português. É dos melhores que já vi em espanhol nenhum, eu incluso.


----------



## Alentugano

Capitão Haddok said:


> Por exemplo, nos romances de ficção científica é bastante comum falar em "bucles temporales", nas versões castelhanas, quando uma personagem viaja para o passado e interage consigo própria. Na verdade não sei como se diz nas portuguesas (tenho lido mais ficção científica na primeira que na segunda língua).



Olá Capitão,
No contexto supracitado, acho que podemos falar em _*dobra* temporal _ou_ espácio-temporal.

_Hasta.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Alentugano said:


> Olá Capitão,
> No contexto supracitado, acho que podemos falar em _*dobra* temporal _ou_ espácio-temporal._
> 
> Hasta.


 
Obrigado, Alentugano. É um termo interessante. Mas fico com um melindre. Não sei se o Alentugano é adepto ou não da ficção científica. Eu ainda sou um pouco, mas já fui muito. E há bastante casuística e teoria (até certo ponto cosmológica) a este respeito. E não sei se essa "dobra" não corresponderá antes com um outro termo utilizado nesse contexto em espanhol, que é "pliegue espacio-temporal". Imaginando um dado intervalo de espaço-tempo como uma folha de papel, um "bucle" equivaleria a enrolá-lo como um canudo, de maneira a dar voltas sempre dentro dele. Um "pliegue", em castelhano (que é afinal um "vinco" ou uma "dobra", a falar em tecidos), suporia pôr em contacto dois pontos afastados da folha, mas numa direcção apenas, sem ter que supor repetição nem recuo. Como todos estes termos, quer em castelhano, quer em português, devem provir de outros ingleses, estou para dar uma volta pelo foro português (-inglês) à procura de algum perito em ficção científica trilingue. Mas o meu inglês deixa bastante a desejar. E, já agora: "espácio-temporal", ou "espaço-temporal"? Não sei se será uma questão resolvida ou uma dúvida que apenas eu me coloco.


----------



## Juanitoc

Tombatossals said:


> Concordo com você. Quando comprei o meu primeiro computador no ano....1982, nessa altura estes aparelhos funcionavam de maneira diferente à actual, era preciso fazer uma pequena "programação" para eles funcionarem com os próprios programas do utente graças às linguagens "Código máquina" ou "Basic". Nesta linguagem existia o bucle "IF - THEN" no qual as operações se repetiam várias vezes de forma concêntrica até encontrar a sentença NEXT, que servia para seguir o processo do programa.
> Segundo este link [leia os parágrafos centrais, por favor], eu diria que em português o "_efecto bucle_" se chama "*efeito bucle*", mesmo que não tenho uma certeza total.
> Boa noite!



Acho que você estava falando do bucle "WHILE" ou "UNTIL".
"IF-THEN" não é um bucle mas um "desvio condicional"


----------



## Juanitoc

Capitão Haddok said:


> No entiendo muy bien cual es la distinción que estableces. [...] Un "loop" [...] pretende describir cualquier fenómeno que suponga um retroceso de la señal, con lo que sí equivaldria al "feedback".




Creo que entiendes bien el concepto de loop, iteración, bucle o como quieras llamarlo. (de hecho me dio la sensación que dices que el origen de la palabra "loop" viene por la pirueta aeronáutica, cosa que no es así; tal vez te haya comprendido mal).
De todas formas, a lo que iba, es que creo que no tienes del todo claro el concepto de feedback o retroalimentación (y no realimentación).
Feed:alimentación +  Back:atrás (alimentar hacia atrás)
Ciertos feedback pueden tranformarse en un bucle... es decir la información vuelve a pasar por el mismo componente que la generó. Pero esto no es excluyente.
Dejame darte un ejemplo (un poco burdo tal vez) a ver si queda más claro.
Suponte, en una empresa un proceso o sistema de 3 componentes: Chapa -> Pintura -> Calidad

Entonces imagínate que el proceso de Chapa envía las chapas listas para pintar al proceso de Pintura (es lo que se llama Feedforward o alimentación hacia adelante) Y ahora imagínate que el proceso de Calidad hace el recuento de las piezas en buen estado y emite un informe que envía a Chapa (hace un feedback... es decir) Ahora Chapa puede leer estos informes y modificar su proceso para mejorar la calidad, o puede simplemente archivar estos informes como un histórico. Si Chapa utiliza este  informe, se transformaría en cierta forma en una realimentación, ya que en cierta manera modificará las estadísticas finales que obtenga Calidad. En caso de que sólo los archivo, hubo sólo retroalimentación y no realimentación, ya que recibir o no recibir este informe no afecto nada al proceso de Calidad.

Sé que no venía al caso esta explicación para el tema del hilo, pero bueno.. ya que surgio el debate es bueno aclararlo
Un abrazo
Juan


----------



## Tomby

Juanitoc said:


> Acho que você estava falando do bucle "WHILE" ou "UNTIL".
> "IF-THEN" não é um bucle mas um "desvio condicional"


Com franqueza não sei. Isto aconteceu há muito tempo. Vi que um professor do Uruguai tinha um computador pessoal que trouxe do seu país. A seguir eu comprei um para mim. Acho que se chamava ZX Spectrum de 48 Kb, fabricado no Reino Unido e penso que esta operação chamava-se "Bucle If-Then" na linguagem "Basic". Depois afastei-me da informática porque mudei o horizonte dos meus estudos. 
Enfim, talvez você tenha razão. Por outra parte não tem importância porque foi um exemplo de "bucle" e esta minha mensagem não aporta nada importante para esclarecer o tema principal.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Juanitoc said:


> Creo que entiendes bien el concepto de loop, iteración, bucle o como quieras llamarlo. (de hecho me dio la sensación que dices que el origen de la palabra "loop" viene por la pirueta aeronáutica, cosa que no es así; tal vez te haya comprendido mal).
> De todas formas, a lo que iba, es que creo que no tienes del todo claro el concepto de feedback o retroalimentación (y no realimentación).
> Feed:alimentación + Back:atrás (alimentar hacia atrás)
> Ciertos feedback pueden tranformarse en un bucle... es decir la información vuelve a pasar por el mismo componente que la generó. Pero esto no es excluyente.
> Dejame darte un ejemplo (un poco burdo tal vez) a ver si queda más claro.
> Suponte, en una empresa un proceso o sistema de 3 componentes: Chapa -> Pintura -> Calidad
> 
> Entonces imagínate que el proceso de Chapa envía las chapas listas para pintar al proceso de Pintura (es lo que se llama Feedforward o alimentación hacia adelante) Y ahora imagínate que el proceso de Calidad hace el recuento de las piezas en buen estado y emite un informe que envía a Chapa (hace un feedback... es decir) Ahora Chapa puede leer estos informes y modificar su proceso para mejorar la calidad, o puede simplemente archivar estos informes como un histórico. Si Chapa utiliza este informe, se transformaría en cierta forma en una realimentación, ya que en cierta manera modificará las estadísticas finales que obtenga Calidad. En caso de que sólo los archivo, hubo sólo retroalimentación y no realimentación, ya que recibir o no recibir este informe no afecto nada al proceso de Calidad.
> 
> Sé que no venía al caso esta explicación para el tema del hilo, pero bueno.. ya que surgio el debate es bueno aclararlo
> Un abrazo
> Juan


Muchas gracias, Juan. El ejemplo creo que está muy bien y es pertinente para explicar el concepto de "feedback" aplicado a gestión de empresas, que es un aspecto que desconocía y que te agradezco. Lo que yo queria decirte es que ambos conceptos, el de "bucle" y el de "feedback" exceden todos estos campos particulares de que estamos tratando, y, sin ser muy populares, sí que tienen un uso "general" hoy en día, y que, en ese uso, las fronteras, o las relaciones, entre ambos, talvez no estén tan claras, como cuando son utilizados, en informática o gestión, como términos técnicos. En comunicación social, por ejemplo, o en técnicas de persuasión, se suele decir que un orador tiene "mucho feedback" o "poco feedback" cuando es sensible (o no) a las reacciones del público o receptor, y las utiliza para aumentar la eficacia de su propio discurso. La palabra "loop" no procede de la acrobacia aeronáutica. Viene del inglés medieval, y significa genéricamente "lazada". Pero el nombre de la acobracia si que precede al uso informático de la misma, y en los usos que te referi (el efecto del generador de efectos) pienso que se utiliza como analogia del movimiento del avión, pues siempre supone el desvio de la señal por una línea de retardo, hasta volverla a mezclar con la señal de entrada. Es un término anterior a los usos que tan bien nos has explicado, y que de alguna manera los atravesa y continúa por otros usos más recientes también ajenos a él. Y ahí sigue mi duda. Porque el dibujo mental que tan eficazmente describe el "loop" inglés o el castelhano "bucle", no me parece que se registre con claridad en ninguna palabra portuguesa. "Laço" es demasiado genérica, y trae a la mente la imagen de una "pajarita" y no de un "bucle". La "dobra" (pliegue, arruga) que proponia Alentungano, despierta connotociones de eso: una falda "plisada", una sábana arrugada, la caída de una túnica... 
Mas, afinal, aqui tenho que dar razão ao amigo Alentugano. Porque procurei em Google as ocorrências de "laço temporal" e foram muito escassas (13 apenas), de "loop temporal" (em português) e foram só um pouco mais numerosas (15 ao todo). A mais frequente foi, com efeito, "dobra temporal", mas nem tanto. 60 ocorrências não são também uma estatística assustadora. E, de qualquer modo, parece que é utilizada nos dois sentidos que mencionava na minha resposta à dele: no de "volta atrás com reencontro", mas também no de "salto à toa" no tempo. Mas as minhas propostas atingiram um sucesso espectacular: "realimentação temporal" 2 ocorrências, e "retroalimentação temporal" 1!  Então, de duas uma: ou as pessoas de língua portuguesa costumam viajar pouco no tempo (ou pelo menos marcha atrás no tempo), coisa que estranharia em povos todos eles (nós galegos inclusos) tão saudosistas (em espanhol registam-se 9.600 ocorrências de "bucle temporal", e em inglés da ordem das 15.000 para "temporal loop" e "temporal causality loop"), ou há alguma outra expressão que nos escapa.


----------

